# Datenbankverbindung kann nicht aufgebaut werden.



## Banana (5. Dez 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe vor einiger Zeit eine Anwendung in Eclipse 3.4 entwickelt.
Die Anwendung hat auch prima funktioniert.
Jetzt habe ich jedoch eine neuen Rechner bekommen und das Projekt in Eclipse importiert und alle jar-Datein in incl. der ojdbc14.jar in den Java Build path importiert.
Danach sind auch alle roten Häckchen verschwunden.
Wenn ich aber die Anwendung ausführe erhalte ich jedoch folgende Fehlermeldung:

java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: oracle.jdbc.OracleDriver

Habe ich irgendetwas beim importieren nicht berücksichtigt oder wodran könnte es liegen?

Gruß Banana


----------



## HoaX (5. Dez 2008)

dann ist der treiber wohl nicht geladen, sicher dass diese klasse in der ojdbc14.jar drin ist? evtl fehlen noch abhängigkeiten dieser klasse?


----------



## banana (5. Dez 2008)

Auf meinen alten Rechner habe ich genau die gleiche jar eingefügt und da hat es funktioniert


----------

